# Ciao From A Canadian Living In Italy



## samshabeby (Aug 14, 2008)

Ciao Everyone...
I can not belive that I have not found this site a long time ago... but I am so happy that I am here now. 
I am an English Teacher in Milano Italy, love my job, but my favorite thing of all time is make up.. it is my passion, my hobby... ha ha. I guess you can say that I am obsessed with M.A.C make up. I am so lucky because we have a MAC counter and also a Pro Store here in Italy... yahhh... ha ha, in which I frequent often. ha ha ha. I Love It!!! 
Wishing you all a great day.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 14, 2008)

Ciao and happy to have you on board Shelley! MAC=love


----------



## samshabeby (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you MakeupNdesign.

I help boost the economy as well... I just got married on July 27, but my husband is a real sweetheart. When we pass by the MAC counter and I flash him my puppy dog look and bat my eye lashes at him... ha ha ha, he can not resist.. ha ha. He usually says... Ok, Ok, we will go and look. Then ... I come out with a few more of my favorite things. 
It is great to be here. 
Thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello and Welcome from an American living in Austria.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samshabeby* 

 
_Thank you MakeupNdesign.

I help boost the economy as well... I just got married on July 27, but my husband is a real sweetheart. When we pass by the MAC counter and I flash him my puppy dog look and bat my eye lashes at him... ha ha ha, he can not resist.. ha ha. He usually says... Ok, Ok, we will go and look. Then ... I come out with a few more of my favorite things. 
It is great to be here. 
Thanks again for the warm welcome._

 
You're too funny. Btw, that's EXACTLY what my hubby says to me when I make that face at him while passing MAC...then he tortures me afterwards and drags me to Home Depot with him so he can ogle the power tools.

My pleasure and congrats on your marriage


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you!!!!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 14, 2008)

welcome, *sam*

I love Milan.. you must be having a blast there.. enjoy your stay here


----------



## trammie (Aug 14, 2008)

WELCOMEE! hehe isn't MAC just loveee? =)


----------



## Meryl (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 14, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## girlstar (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello from a Canadian in England!


----------



## samshabeby (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great welcome. 
Its so very kind of you all.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

